# French Drain Flagstone Path



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

It sounds like the yard is already draining by itself(?) 

You may just be able to install just the drywell, with an above-ground grate cover to clear off any pooling surface water. Hide this with plantings.
If that doesn't do it, you could always add the french system later on.


----------

